# Palm Springs vs. Palm Desert



## gnipgnop (Sep 27, 2018)

Thinking of placing an OGS for Southern California and have been looking at reviews in these two areas.  Can you compare them for me and let me know which one you would choose and why.  How far is PS from PD and what would be best time of year to travel?  Any help would be most appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 27, 2018)

Palm Desert is virtually a suburb of Palm Springs. Palm Springs is older, but in a good way. Most of the newer, bigger resorts are down south toward Palm Desert, Rancho Mirage and Indian Wells.  IMO this is the area to stay. It's about a 20 minute scenic drive from PD to PS.


----------



## klpca (Sep 27, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> Thinking of placing an OGS for Southern California and have been looking at reviews in these two areas.  Can you compare them for me and let me know which one you would choose and why.  How far is PS from PD and what would be best time of year to travel?  Any help would be most appreciated.  Thank you


Unless you like hot, June-Sept is really hot (over my personal limit of 105). The rest of the year is quite nice. It can get windy in the spring but that's hit or miss. 

Most of the newer resorts are in Palm Desert. I wouldn't hesitate to book either one though.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 27, 2018)

Palm Springs has had a bit of a revival lately. A lot of money has gone into restoring it to its former glory. Both areas are great. As others have said, avoid summer unless you like it really hot.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 27, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> Thinking of placing an OGS for Southern California and have been looking at reviews in these two areas.  Can you compare them for me and let me know which one you would choose and why.  How far is PS from PD and what would be best time of year to travel?  Any help would be most appreciated.  Thank you



My favorite time of year to be there is probably mid October through mid April.  There are a few events that create a high demand in March and April (BNP Parabus tennis, Coachella Jazz Festival and Stage Coach).  But Nov and December are easy months to reserve and I love the weather at that time of year. 

If you are a Marriott owner you get preference on a request to their four properties (DSV1, DSV2, SR vill, SR enclave).  I think that Westin and Embarc may be similar.  You may want to consider requesting all of the Marriotts, the Westin's, and Embarc.  They are all very good and all rated as elite (top tier in Interval) resorts with Interval.  Welk (in Cathedral City - - another suburb of PS) is rated premier (a notch down from elite), but I think that this rating may be a bit of an overstatement. I stayed there and liked it, but I was told that it was a converted apartment complex.  The floors were a bit "springy" - - probably due to the wooden frame construction.  I recall that there were not laundry facilities in the unit but available (free) at the clubhouse.  But the units seemed to be reasonably maintained.

If you exchange in RCI, only DSV1 is available in Marriott. I'm not sure about the other top rated resorts.

The Palm Springs TS are either select rated (silver) or no rating.  That is, a step down from the others.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 30, 2018)

OK, thanks everyone for all the helpful hints.  I landed a two bedroom, Marriott Desert Springs Villas I.  I'm absolutely delighted with this trade but now I'm hesitant because the dates are Sept. 16, thru Sept. 23.  My husband has heart problems and the concern is that 105 degrees might be too much for him.  It's toward the end of September so do you think the heat at that time might let up a little and start to cool off.  Please, from your experience let me know because we really want to visit this area so much.  Never been there but his health and safety must come first.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 30, 2018)

Sorry but I have another question.  My hard copy of the Confirmation reads: "Marriott Desert Springs Villas I" but each time I look on line at my confirmation it says Villas II.  How can that be?  Will they place us where they want to or is the hard copy saying Villas I correct?  How can I be sure?  We chose Villas I and that is really what we want. (If that time of year is not too hot for DH, that is).


----------



## zinger1457 (Sep 30, 2018)

It's certainly possible and even likely that the temperatures could get around 105 in September but it's usually for only a couple hours a day, mornings are usually nice.  Like that say it's a dry heat, I find the 90's very comfortable there.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 30, 2018)

As a resident of The Desert -- I feel that date may still be miserably hot. As of today, we have not seen a daily high less than 100 since mid June. It would be a shame to come here and not be able to enjoy being outdoors.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 30, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> OK, thanks everyone for all the helpful hints.  I landed a two bedroom, Marriott Desert Springs Villas I.  I'm absolutely delighted with this trade but now I'm hesitant because the dates are Sept. 16, thru Sept. 23.  My husband has heart problems and the concern is that 105 degrees might be too much for him.  It's toward the end of September so do you think the heat at that time might let up a little and start to cool off.  Please, from your experience let me know because we really want to visit this area so much.  Never been there but his health and safety must come first.


If I were you, I'd buy ePlus and do regular searches.  Some of the PD Marriotts are showing inventory into November 2019 (a bit nicer weather time of year) but some (like DSV1) haven't loaded much that far out - - yet.  But it is likely that they will load that inventory in the next month or two.
I think that all of the Marriotts are nice, so if you have a health concern in hot weather, I would give that a higher priority than sticking with DSV1 over, say Shadow Ridge (which has some November 2 BR inventory showing).  Also, keep in mind that Desert Springs 1 and 2 do not have elevators.  So you will want to ask for a lower floor unit at the 3 week before check-in point.  But Shadow Ridge villages and Enclaves do have elevators.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 30, 2018)

BJRSanDiego:  Thanks for the good information and I did buy ePlus but couldn't see anything available at Shadow Ridge or Enclaves.  Our trip is planned for 2019 but nothing (and we do need a 2 BR) is showing.  Darn ~ I'll keep checking.  October or November would be perfect.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 1, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> BJRSanDiego:  Thanks for the good information and I did buy ePlus but couldn't see anything available at Shadow Ridge or Enclaves.  Our trip is planned for 2019 but nothing (and we do need a 2 BR) is showing.  Darn ~ I'll keep checking.  October or November would be perfect.


When I looked this morning I was looking with a Marriott unit.  So, if you are looking with a non-Marriott unit, you'll have to wait a month.  But November is a fairly easy month to book.  Parts of October are also easy.  First part of December (still GREAT weather) is also typically available.  

I'd recommend looking in the early morning hours.  That is the best time to see new inventory.

Two days ago I booked a mid-September Marriott Newport Coast using a Marriott efficiency.  But that seems to have been a "blip" because I don't see any additional units.

I think that you will prevail if you regularly look in the morning for new mini-dumps.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you again BJRSanDiego.  I own at Vistana and don't seem to pull anything up right now.  I'll keep trying because October, November 2019 would be ideal.  Don't give up, right????


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 1, 2018)

Since you have already purchased e-plus, I would definitely keep looking for something other than September.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 2, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Since you have already purchased e-plus, I would definitely keep looking for something other than September.



Thank you.....I will definitely keep watching daily.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 18, 2018)

I can now see a week at Marriott Palm Desert 1 for Week Sept. 30 - Oct. 7.  I think I'm going to grab that one using my e-Plus retrade.  Still wish it were mid October, but I'm afraid to lose it if I don't grab it now.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

I hope you took this week. What a difference a week can make. Lately, in the evening, standing in the shadows I actually felt a chill in the air!


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

But I would still keep my eye out fot a later week in October.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 19, 2018)

gnipgnop said:


> I can now see a week at Marriott Palm Desert 1 for Week Sept. 30 - Oct. 7.  I think I'm going to grab that one using my e-Plus retrade.  Still wish it were mid October, but I'm afraid to lose it if I don't grab it now.


Also, you have a couple more retrades.  November is my favorite time in PD.  I love to hike in Joshua tree...


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all your tremendous help.  If it wasn't for this TUGGER family ~  I would be totally out of luck with my choices. 
Thanks, again,  Gnipgnop


----------



## vlapinta (Nov 2, 2019)

We went the middle of October 2 years ago  and it was perfect weather. We loved DSV1 because we could use the Marriott pools. They have a shuttle that goes back and forth between DSV1 and the hotel. We loved it so much that we want to go back soon


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 2, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Sorry but I have another question.  My hard copy of the Confirmation reads: "Marriott Desert Springs Villas I" but each time I look on line at my confirmation it says Villas II.  How can that be?  Will they place us where they want to or is the hard copy saying Villas I correct?  How can I be sure?  We chose Villas I and that is really what we want. (If that time of year is not too hot for DH, that is).



Keep in mind there is elevation around the area also. Too hot one day? Go up! Take the tram, you'll find it vastly cooler.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 4, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Thank you everyone for all your tremendous help.  If it wasn't for this TUGGER family ~  I would be totally out of luck with my choices.
> Thanks, again,  Gnipgnop


@gnipgnop , I realize that this a over a year old thread.  I'm wondering what you finally ended up doing?


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 5, 2019)

HI BJRSanDiego:    We decided on Palm Desert and stayed at the Marriott Desert Springs Villas 1.  It was a fabulous vacation and the Resort was awesome.  We asked for a room facing the Golf Course and mountains and that's exactly what we got.  Building I (the letter I) a two BR lockoff unit #9435/36.   For us it was  one of the most memorable and amazing vacations EVER!!!!!  If your trying to decide to go there I would strongly recommend this resort.


----------



## rogewake (Nov 5, 2019)

I like Palm Springs better.


----------

